# Legs on the Wall sleepers



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone else's dog sleep like this? Sam loves to lay on his back with his legs up against the wall lol


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

hahaha....yea..I think that is the only way my dog sleeps....then I can always hear him move because he scratches the walls...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hahaha I haven't got pics but I have had a few who did that!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, yep got a few of them, too cute!


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep Neo does that all the time. In fact thats how he lays against the door. I should get some pics of it.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is Harry when he was about 16 weeks... Yes, he's asleep!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!! Yeah, that happens here too. I have wall scratches to prove it!


----------



## Molly&Me (Feb 2, 2009)

Molly does this too!!! Unfortunately her bed is right next to the curtains and always ends up lying on them. The other night I thought she had them pulled so tight they were coming down on top of her. We try to move her bed but it always ends up right next to the curtains. I wonder if other breeds do this too or if just our special one?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Would you consider this to be a wall sleeper?


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't have a wall sleeper, but Allee likes to tuck all of her paws under the area rug in the living room when sleeping. I don't think I have any pictures though.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

A lot of Greyhounds do it too- ex racers. And Epic does it!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Funny!
I've never had a wall sleeper or seen one before!
I especially love the third pic of Sam. I guess that's comfortable??????


----------

